# Advice: Don't do what my darling husband did...



## Candles (Sep 11, 2012)

and smother your lovely 4 month old girl with NEAT "Ice-on-ice" detangler after her bath... :frusty:

He said he kinda wondered why the instructions said "spray" when it came in gloopy form, but missed the dilution instructions completely.

Oh, and he missed the clearly labelled spray bottle of dilute detangler which I'd left next to the bath too. :suspicious:

For better, for worse...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ound: Oh, man! That must be one slippery puppy!ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

An expensive bathound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ugggggg... lol ya, I do EVERYTHING related to Tillie, bathing, combing, feeding, training ... if left to my husband he would screw it ALL up... lol MEN!

p.s. can't wait to see Dave's response to this thread... ha ha


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I can see my husband doing the same darn thing!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

men were never meant to do grooming, we're idiots. :brick:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

ha! funny. Dave, not all men can't groom, my handlers do a great job; but I think the typical husband fits in the non-grooming category. It would baffle him to even be asked to bathe one of the dogs, much less brush one out.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> men were never meant to do grooming, we're idiots. :brick:


ha ha ha awesome.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I knew I would be doing the grooming in this house when I was explaining line brushing to hubby. He gave me this blank, vacant stare. Right then I knew it was going to be my job LOL. He has yet to give Q a bath either.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

over 2 yrs in to having a hav and my husband has NEVER combed or bathed Tillie ... and has told me that if anything happens to me, he would have her shaved down completely... lol


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

My husband bathes Bama sometimes. But lately it's a team effort. ;-)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My husband cleans all the dogs eyes in the evening, I do in the morning, he will also brush, he is not good at dematting...I never use a slicker brush and don't own one, so I am happy that if I am away he at least tidy's them up a bit. A bath is beyond his abilities at this time...it could change if there were a need.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> men were never meant to do grooming, we're idiots. :brick:


ound:ound: Knew we could count on you Dave - you never disappoint!! ound:

My husband has never tried to brush/comb the boys and I don't even want to try to imagine where a bath might go. :jaw: He gives me the blank stare on pretty much anything I say or ask him to do! ound: Augie and Finn would have to go into puppy cuts for sure, and be taken to a groomer for baths. He DOES know how to take them out to potty!! eace:


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL! Mine can't tell the difference between puppy shampoo and regular shampoo. I have to point it out every time. He does wash and condition and I spray off and dry.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

My husband has been responsible for bathing Charlie but I wouldn't let him touch Lucy. He too, has said that if anything happened to me that he'd shave Lucy. 

Sometimes I think he pretends he doesn't understand, just so I'll do things. : They ain't as dumb as they appear!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> men were never meant to do grooming, we're idiots. :brick:


Hey, I am OK with him being a grooming idiot as long as he continues to cook every night! eace:


----------

